# Warm up



## lemans (Mar 5, 2017)

I found another great use for my sous vie.  Last week I vac seals the remainder of my 12 brisket.. my sister in law and her husband are coming fo dinner.. so I set up the SV and set it for 140 and put the frozen flat into the water for 4 hours... omg jjuicy juicy juicy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome!

Al


----------

